# AOSP rom?



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm coming from the tbolt and love liquids slimmed down AOSP rom.
I don't know too terribly much about roms but is that even possible yet with the ATT note?
I basically don't like much junk on there and use go launcher.
That rom kicked ass.


----------



## pfd278 (May 25, 2012)

Aosp, aokp, touchwiz, there are a lots of roms for the note

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Edit to fix spell checker


----------



## LOulOo (May 5, 2012)

here for the galaxy note


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Forgot I posted this. I've been hanging at xda because it's quiet here.... 
I have the att note. 
Flappjaxxx has a great aosp rom

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27382180

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Flappjaxxx AOSP rom is still the best I think for the att note. Maybe he will come over here to rootz where it's nice and quiet and civil 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------

